# What did you add to your HO roster lately



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

The O-scalers have a thread like this, let's get one going for HO.

Today's find, $10.00 at yard sale. Athearn F7? dual flywheel runs but has some body damage and missing couplers. Luckily the coupler covers are still on the frame.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Saw this ad a few years ago, and thought I would stroke out from laughing so hard. Found out that such was available
in OO, and after several years of fruitless searching, I snagged one.


----------



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)

I picked up 9 Roundhouse car shells that were advertised as paint samples. I've been building floors for them and included an interior in this one.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Photo Bomb. Seen in Steam Preservation Holiday in Henley.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

What kind of locomotive is usually dragon that…?


----------



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)

I've always had a thing for old Rivarossi/AHM steam:


----------



## awbarlow (7 mo ago)

I expect to add an OTM Tracker to my collection soon for a UP MOW train I’m planning to build. I also have Athearn Genesis UP1989 and UP1996 on preorder with a projected arrival date toward the end of Sept.


----------



## awbarlow (7 mo ago)

Or any modern KCS passenger cars, for that matter?


----------



## awbarlow (7 mo ago)

awbarlow said:


> Or any modern KCS passenger cars, for that matter?


Sorry, this was for another post.


----------



## Valsmere (11 mo ago)

I added a Marklin 26730 Crocodile set to my collection, a great electric locomotive and freight cars that came as one set. Unfortunately I don’t have pictures yet


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Will let ya know Sept 12th. Going to a “new” train show on the 11th. 
Not expecting much from a first annual thing but you never know.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

I'm usually leery about Bachmann's quality control, but will take a dive when it has a good review. This set is my second, the first being used in the Manhattan Transfer Subway Microlayout. This new set will transport miners to and from the village to collier on "Henley."

I was so impressed with how well the first set worked straight out of the box. Also, it is incredibly easy to set up, which is good for my blockhead skill set. Long on imagination, short on ability.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Put 'er in, and with a few false starts from not properly aligning the appropriate reversing sections, she works SPLENDIDLY. Bachmann got it right. Video to follow.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Tangent 8,000 gal. acid tank car….


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

Found this on ebay for 9.99. It needed new couplers, other than that, ready to use.

I have a smaller-sized layout, so I try to buy carefully. The cars that interest me are some that might indicate some "connection" to my railroad career.

Almost 40 years ago (how can it be that long?), when I was a young engineman fighting to hold on with Conrail back in those days, I worked a job that ran from Danbury (CT) over the Maybrook line and then hooked up with the former New York Central Harlem line up to the (then) end-of-the-line in Wassaic, NY.

One of the two companies we serviced there was "Triwall", which took raw cardboard and fabricated containers and other things. But in previous times, their factory had actually been the first "Borden's" dairy -- back in those times (around 1871) it had been started as the "New York Condensed Milk Company".

So... I decided a "Borden's" milk car would be worth adding. I reckon there may not have been actual express reefer cars of this type painted in this style, but that's ok with me. This one will do well enough.

The car:








The factory, as it looks today:


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

J.Albert1949 said:


> The factory, as it looks today:


 That's begging to be modeled.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Fleabay listing said NIB. Bid was $40. Bid $45 and won it for $41.

Box is not "new". Older P2K because the mention of "Equipped with DCC plug" on the box is almost an afterthought and there is nothing about converting to DCC in the instructions.










NIB indeed. Factory tape on the clear cover.



















The optional parts.





























Now to get into the running gear, clean up the hardened lube and replace the wheelsets _before_ the original gears crack.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Those gears may already be cracked….most were before even coming out of the box….but it‘s an easy fix, and well worth it….


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

Stumpy --

There should be an 8-pin plug (with a dummy adapter plugged into it) on the electrical board at the REAR of the chassis.

I'm thinking that one of the "postage stamp sized" decoders would work on that, assuming the existing light board doesn't get too hot (I had a Proto 2000 SD7 on which the resistors on the board got HOT when running with dcc -- I eventually changed these out).

You'll probably want to think about replacing the existing lights with LED's.

A URL to check:





| Train Control Systems







tcsdcc.com


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

J.Albert1949 said:


> There should be an 8-pin plug (with a dummy adapter plugged into it) on the electrical board at the REAR of the chassis.


There is. I just thought it odd there was no mention of how to convert it to DCC in the instruction booklet. That probably dates it in the late 90's... I'd guess.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

The Proto 2000 E7’s first came out in 1996….


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

From the wayback machine... Life-Like Trains


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

To those who may be new, be aware that there were 2 different kinds of “Life-Like” trains….the old, not very good locomotives and rolling stock, and the far superior Proto 1000 and 2000 series, made by Life-Like….

Two very different products….


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

It might be me, but that pilot appears to be grinning.


----------



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Got a 'new' boxcar:








It's in rough shape but the color is nice and you don't see this railroad very often.


----------



## Pitt-Trolley (Dec 11, 2017)

Added a Xmas train and a couple Tyco Trolleys... I'd love to make the trolleys DCC, but I've heard that can't be done...


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Accurail kits….picked up 2 of these, new un-built, but used ( train collection), $10.00 each (CDN), different road numbers….added Kadees and metal wheels….best value for money in model trains, IMO….


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Delete


----------



## Pitt-Trolley (Dec 11, 2017)

This followed me home today...lol

I just HATE when that happens!


----------



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

I can almost see the rails collapsing under all that tonnage. That BB looks bad adze. The Egyptians had the Great Pyramid, we got the BB.


----------



## Bonz85 (Sep 16, 2019)

Recent purchase of 38 rolling stock and several vehicles that I purchased locally and a DD40 I got on Ebay for 50 bucks plus shipping, looks like it has little to no run time.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

"Added a Xmas train and a couple Tyco Trolleys... I'd love to make the trolleys DCC, but I've heard that can't be done."

Tain't no DCC in here. I s'pose that trying to ground the single MU2 motor would require some disassembly of rivets.


----------



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Finished my first scratchbuilt car for the 1935 Royal Blue trainset:
















This is my second scratchbuilt car ever. I wish I was a better craftsman or at least a perfectionist but it is what it is. 
I'm planning on building the other seven all at the same time, probably a one-year project so I didn't want to sit on this one that long.


----------



## LeopardArchModels (10 mo ago)

Picked up an AMB kit for the NYC 19000 caboose. My first laser cut freight car kit. Forming the grab irons will be a real test of my skills.


----------



## Herk1994 (3 mo ago)

Just scored a Rivarossi Challenger in HO, on an online auction for less than $70 USD. Looks good from the pictures, will make a good write up and post with pictures when it is received.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

A box full of toy trains!
Will look good once I beat them up a bit.


----------



## rsv1ho (Oct 16, 2019)

Stumpy said:


> There is. I just thought it odd there was no mention of how to convert it to DCC in the instruction booklet. That probably dates it in the late 90's... I'd guess.


Birthday gift yesterday from my kids, a NIB Rivarossi dockside/switcher set. Cylinders suffer from metal rot, I had to CA them back on. I have it's identical mate only with plastic cylinders that works fine.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

LeopardArchModels said:


> Picked up an AMB kit for the NYC 19000 caboose. My first laser cut freight car kit. Forming the grab irons will be a real test of my skills.
> 
> View attachment 590563
> 
> View attachment 590564


You can buy the handrails pre-bent, ya know. At least the curved ones for the outside corners.


----------



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)

I built an AMB caboose, IIRC it came with a bending template for all the hand rails and grabirons. I lost it, but last time I needed the curved ones I bent the wire around a series of smaller and smaller paint bottles until the curve matched a caboose I already had. If the wire didn't spring back I could probably go straight to the right size. Make a loop about 1 1/4 turns around the bottle, then cut it into quarters and bend down the ends.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

An Accurail boxcar...
Ooops, time to check coupler height!


----------



## Herk1994 (3 mo ago)

Dennis461 said:


> An Accurail boxcar...
> Ooops, time to check coupler height!
> View attachment 590845


The texture detail is awesome on that. Very intricate piece of rolling stock.


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

LeopardArchModels said:


> Picked up an AMB kit for the NYC 19000 caboose. My first laser cut freight car kit. Forming the grab irons will be a real test of my skills.


Micro Mark has a lot of bending wire jigs, for your information....
This is one example of about 3 they offer. They also sell the Artistic Wire, 20 Ga, Bare Yellow Brass
I just thought I throw that info out there for you and other who kitbash.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

From Germany yesterday. Deutsche Bahn Br.628.4 regional railcar service in Bahnland Bayern paint.

These are used all over Germany for local services on branch lines between small towns and villages from one regional station to another.

Top speed is 70MPH, Diesel powered at 650 HP at 2100RPM, seats 112 to 136 depending upon configuration and bicycle accomodation. One is a powered Diesel unit and the other functions as the control car in the opposite direction.


----------



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

Old new in box QSI BLI RSD-15... Needs a litte work but she looks purdy!!!


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

34' hopper. Older Athearn as you can tell by the rust and the yellow/glue on the parts envelope. Pretty good detail for molded in.

What struck me was the coal load. It appears to be a poured resin vs. the plastic junk you usually see that's a sorry attempt at looking like coal or gravel. 

$5 from fleabay.


----------



## Herk1994 (3 mo ago)




----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

We moved to Milwaukee so why not start a Brewery. Picked these up at an Estate Sale and couldn't be happier. Gotta find some Beer Barrels to line up outside the Brewery and Beer Trucks!!


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

Stumpy --

Nice old hopper kit in post 46 above.
I have a few of these, as well.
Here's one:


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Finally got it put together.

Kadee metal wheels and couplers. With that resin coal load it was the correct weight.


----------



## CambriaArea51 (Sep 2, 2019)

Got a couple of 4427 covered hoppers that needed decals and weathering to add to the fleet.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Another Accurate kit...un-built new/used (collection)…..added Kadees and metal wheels….


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Not new. But finally got the non-tracking, derailing thing squared away.

MoW greasy spoon. "Eat it or not. Just don't dis the cook."










The MoW consist (aka The Gray Train).

The loco and transfer caboose seriously need to be weathered.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## Hotrainewbie (Feb 14, 2021)

This is just two of the 7 but I picked up a ton of cars at trainfest this year.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

OilValleyRy said:


> View attachment 592906


A note on this car. CR #269879 was unique. The paint scheme was a test in 1976 at Hollidaysburg, PA. It actually never left the yard while wearing the blue. It was repainted in the more familiar brown before entering service.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

A test to find out if... the corp. bigwigs liked it?


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Stumpy said:


> A test to find out if... the corp. bigwigs liked it?


I’m guessing so. By itself it looks great. But (a string of them) between a Conrail locomotive & caboose and it wouldn’t look as good. 76 was around the time they started trying a variety of blue schemes, different size lettering, nose work (CR vs Conrail), etc.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

$13 at the Albuquerque Train Show this weekend.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

For all three? That’s outstanding!


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

It was at the Santa Fe Model Train Club table, Old Hobo. These guys are high end in their modeling, so this stuff was strictly bargain bin. Bottom feeders like me snap it up.


----------



## CambriaArea51 (Sep 2, 2019)

Got a couple of Scale Trains grain cars. Added the safety stripes and weathered. Ready to add to the grain train.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Very nice, lightly weathered, very realistic!


----------



## CambriaArea51 (Sep 2, 2019)

Old_Hobo said:


> Very nice, lightly weathered, very realistic!


Thank you.


----------



## Brendan (May 18, 2013)

CambriaArea51 said:


> Got a couple of Scale Trains grain cars. Added the safety stripes and weathered. Ready to add to the grain train.


I understand the purpose of the safety stripes but I do not understand the purpose of the lengthened stripes at the ends of grain and tank cars.


----------



## Christiaη (2 mo ago)

Added this Chessie System diesel. It's a dummy. I bought it because I love the colors (and the little price too).


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

There are no “dum” trains, just less smart trains…😁☕🍩🇨🇦😈


----------



## CambriaArea51 (Sep 2, 2019)

Brendan said:


> I understand the purpose of the safety stripes but I do not understand the purpose of the lengthened stripes at the ends of grain and tank cars.


That shows the end of the car. When they are horizontal on a car they are thicker or double stacked to show the end of the car. Like this gondola for example.


----------



## Brendan (May 18, 2013)

CambriaArea51 said:


> That shows the end of the car. When they are horizontal on a car they are thicker or double stacked to show the end of the car. Like this gondola for example.


I know, but show the ends to who? If the purpose is to make trains visible at unsignaled crossings at night, what point does it serve to know where a car ends? How many motorists would know that or care anyway? Maybe they are meant for something else altogether?


----------



## CambriaArea51 (Sep 2, 2019)

Brendan said:


> I know, but show the ends to who? If the purpose is to make trains visible at unsignaled crossings at night, what point does it serve to know where a car ends? How many motorists would know that or care anyway? Maybe they are meant for something else altogether?


Anyone looking at the car. They mark the beginning and end of the car, FRA 224 explains this.


----------



## Brendan (May 18, 2013)

CambriaArea51 said:


> Anyone looking at the car. They mark the beginning and end of the car, FRA 224 explains this.


I can see that. My question is to what purpose does denoting the ends of the cars with a longer reflective strip achieve in the scenario of seeing a train at a crossing at night? I've read the reg and it doesn't really say; it just lays out the pattern.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Who said it was for denoting the end of a car at a grade crossing? 

Suppose it's for yard or staging track work? Loading or unloading at a platform or dock or coal tipple?

Maybe it's for a remote reader for counting rolling stock to know when a yard track is full.


----------



## Brendan (May 18, 2013)

MichaelE said:


> Who said it was for denoting the end of a car at a grade crossing?


That's the question. However, since it is a safety mandate by the FRA explicitly for visibility, I doubt it was designed for any non-safety scenarios. That's not to say it couldn't be utilised that way, subsequently.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Brendan said:


> I understand the purpose of the safety stripes but I do not understand the purpose of the lengthened stripes at the ends of grain and tank cars.


You’ve just noted the purpose….to indicate the ends of a car….


----------



## Brendan (May 18, 2013)

Old_Hobo said:


> You’ve just noted the purpose….to indicate the ends of a car….


But to who? It's obvious in the day. But at a crossing at night (the purpose of these), who cares where one car ends and another begins? Most motorists wouldn't even know that tidbit.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I think Michael had the best interpretation….though maybe someone who actually knows will chime in….


----------



## Mantis (2 mo ago)

For years I had been looking for a Western Maryland F7A and F7B powered for DCC in the Circus color scheme. My dad had one on his old DC layout. He worked for WM and now that he is gone I desperately wanted this F7 A and B combo as a nod to him and his teaching me about this wonderful hobby. I FINALLY found them!


----------



## Mantis (2 mo ago)

That Diamond Chemicals tanker was another my dad had. He a few of them in the off white/grey scheme so when I saw this one, I snagged it.
View attachment 593484


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

What have I added? Nothing,,, unfortunately. Dry spell here. Not enough $$ for toys I like/want and yet, availability of parts/things I need is nill. 
Unusual for the season.


----------



## Mantis (2 mo ago)

Old_Hobo said:


> Tangent 8,000 gal. acid tank car….
> View attachment 588339


That Diamond Chemicals tanker was another my dad had. He a few of them in the off white/grey scheme so when I saw this one, I snagged it.














Sorry about the double post. Quote feature didn't work fi






rst time.


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

Haven't been doing much railroading since I moved and had to give up my layout but I found the time tonight to Shake A Few Boxes.








I even found a catalog from my birth year inside one!








Will probably add better wheels and tune then a bit, but they're at least ready to run at the club. Can anyone tell me if the smaller Train Miniature boxcar is a smaller prototype, undersized or maybe both?


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I found this beauty at my local train store….new, unbuilt, but included in a procured train collection, $10.00 CDN…..took just a little longer to assemble than an old Athearn blue box kit….added Kadees and metal wheels….

Before








After


----------



## Mantis (2 mo ago)

Old_Hobo said:


> I found this beauty at my local train store….new, unbuilt, but included in a procured train collection, $10.00 CDN…..took just a little longer to assemble than an old Athearn blue box kit….added Kadees and metal wheels….
> 
> Before
> View attachment 593788
> ...


Very nice.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Nice car. 

I like the cars of that period that had the adverts for the road's passenger service.


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

What’s with the second door? The one that resembles a reefer type door. Not sure that I ever saw that before.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

This car is called a combination door boxcar….one door is a slider, the other a plug door…

The plug doors create more solid wall to pack against than a double sliding door car does….you get the advantages of the extra width opening for fork lift operations and when the doors are closed the plugs are nearly as strong as the car side and just as smooth….

Pretty standard car type, came in 40 ft, 50 ft, and 60 ft boxcars….


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

Thanks for the info Hobo. I had no idea. Even though I've been into model trains since childhood, I only became a bit of a railfan in recent years. 
I’ll never be a rivet counter but, I do appreciate correct details and such on what I have.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

You know “rivet counter” is a bit of a misnomer. I can count rivets all day. As long as there aren’t more than twenty Haaaaaaahahaha j/k. But knowing how many a model should have to be accurate is something else really. And I don’t know that answer, nor do I care.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Another used, unbuilt Accurail kit, $10.00, this one is from 1996….again, added Kadees and metal wheels….


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Nice.

With the wheel/coupler upgrades, those Accurail kits are hard to beat.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Stumpy said:


> Nice.
> 
> With the wheel/coupler upgrades, those Accurail kits are hard to beat.


Agreed 💯


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Tyco. It's not a train, it's a disease.


----------



## Mantis (2 mo ago)

Chops said:


> View attachment 594026
> 
> 
> View attachment 594027
> ...


My dad had that set with a few more passenger cars and a B unit. Nice set.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Was it with a chromed F7? Just curious. A lot of guys, a maybe a gal or two, got their start in Tyco.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

This what else I added to the roster. I got my foot in two canoes, and try to keep the Tyco disease under control, hah, hah. But my first love has always been British OO, and now they are doing more and more in HO. While identical in gauge, the OO stuff is just a wee bit more chunky owing to the fact that they made it a wee bit bigger to better fit in the motor. The motors got smaller, but OO had already chummed the British waters. Americans abandoned OO back in the '50's PDQ in favor of more slender, accurate models.

First gen steam has always been a fascination. They had to invent almost everything out of ingots and hand planed wood, as very little was commercially available, except for pressure gauge or a rivet. This is an HO model of the Lion, as she appeared restored for a 1930 expo in England. In her former life, she came right on the heels of the famous Rocket.
This guy Stephenson, and his son, Robert, Jr., were two of the most brilliant minds of the age. Not only did they have the ability to take raw ore and build a functional, useful machine, but the elder Stephenson had an astonishing insight into the fluid dynamics of gases. He invented, and tested first hand, a coal miner's lantern that would not ignite lethal underground gas leaks by virtue of the manner in which it drew in atmospheric air, and explosive methane. He later applied the same technological brilliance to boiler flues of his steam locomotives, a method that was _neve_r improved upon for the entire life of steam locomotives thereafter. Moreover, the elder Stephenson had something like a third grade education. He was not connected to high society, and in fact came from very humble beginnings. But he was so incredibly capable and insightful, that he leap frogged into the ranks of Newton or Einstein, in my estimation. He melded theoretical science and mechanical engineering into a force that changed the world. And he could barely write his own name.

Sr. and Jr. worked in a close knit tandem. By the time Jr. came into being, Sr. was doing pretty good as a stationary steam engine (pumps, mostly, used to drain ground water out of deep coal mines, using vacuum type steam engines). So, he made darn sure Jr. got a very strong education, and I recall some degree that was as close as one could get in mechanical engineering, in the early 19th century. 

In doing so, Sr. was able to communicate his concepts, which were as esoteric as Quantum Physics are today, to his son, who was thus able to draw plans and explain what his Dad was saying to the rest of the scientific community. Without that vital mouthpiece, it is possible that Sr. would never have got the Rocket out of his brain and onto real iron rails pulling real carriages real fast (27 MPH- blindingly fast for the time). Genius that he was, he had no ability to write out complex formulas of gas physics much less technical specifications. His thick Cockney accent was difficult to understand, as it was sort of a patoise of the lower classes. If not for his son, Sr. would have stayed as a very competent, but unknown, stationary mechanical foreman. 

Just another curious tidbit, George Sr. outlived his first two wives, and once famous as an inventor of the modern railway, married a young hottie many years his junior, who joined him on the foot plate for many of those early runs. Probably on the Lion...stay tuned for that one. She was an actress, which was, in Victorian England, considered a job of ill repute. 


























+










Haven't had a chance to unwrap her and break her in yet. She been sitting on a shelf for several weeks. Maybe Monday? Maybe not? Hopefully before I kick the damned bucket.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

_"Haven't had a chance to unwrap her and break her in yet. She been sitting on a shelf for several weeks. Maybe Monday? Maybe not? 
Hopefully before I kick the damned bucket."_


When I was a kid we played "Kick the Can" 
Now we're Kicking the bucket. 😢 

Nice trains by the way. 

Magic


----------



## Mantis (2 mo ago)

Chops said:


> Was it with a chromed F7? Just curious. A lot of guys, a maybe a gal or two, got their start in Tyco.


Not sure. B&O Blue scheme A&B with 'silver' coaches.


----------



## 1905dave (Sep 18, 2016)

I made 2 PRR class GB coal cars using 3D printed shells from Shapeways. I used Tichy details and Westerfield decals. I also made two PRR class GD coal cars which were resin kits from Virginia Car & Foundry (now out of business.) They came with decals. Those are the cars on the front tracks.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Those GBs look nice. Have you ever built any out of wood & brass?
I like that black flat car back there. Interesting lip on it, and those odd trucks certainly look different. I usually don’t like getting lip, but in that cars case I’d make an exception.


----------



## Roundhouse Foreman (Jan 6, 2015)

IHC HO Command XXV NYC #1165 2-10-2 Santa Fe w/ lok sound decoder and improved quality sound files d/l from another source. Nice sound Now!
Let's highball some freight cars jr'!
Got my new Roundhouse NYC&HRRR Overton 4 car set on sale, thank you Santa.

RHF


----------



## 1905dave (Sep 18, 2016)

OilValleyRy said:


> Have you ever built any out of wood & brass?


No I have been working in plastic and resin mostly. I have refurbished and rebuilt several wood kits (the PS&LE gon with the cross is one) and I have several wood kits to build. The masters for my homemade resin cars are made of wood.


> I like that black flat car back there. Interesting lip on it, and those odd trucks certainly look different.


That's not a flat car, its a P&R class GMa low side steel gon. The P&R had thousands of low side (about a foot tall) gons in both steel and wood for the steel mill trade. That one it ktbashed with the shell from an Athearn 50 ft gon on an MDC cast metal underframe.
The trucks are Fox trucks a truck made from pressed and riveted metal plates that was popular with several eastern roads in the 1895-1900 time frame. Since I model 1900-1905, I have numerous models with Fox trucks. Most were retired by the 1920's and 1930's.


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

Added a beautiful Shay and log cars this morning.


----------



## awbarlow (7 mo ago)

My last 3 HO model railroad additions:

Atlas Master Silver BN GP40 that will soon become a
patched & weathered BNSF 3010:









KCS 4772, a Rivet Counter ES44AC:









ATSF 642, a Rivet Counter Dash 9:









After these 3 additions, I’m done buying for a while. I now have 10 locomotives and no layout!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Very nice units!


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

awbarlow said:


> My last 3 HO model railroad additions:
> 
> Atlas Master Silver BN GP40 that will soon become a
> patched & weathered BNSF 3010:
> ...





awbarlow said:


> After these 3 additions, I’m done buying for a while. I now have 10 locomotives and no layout!


beautiful engines Barlow !


----------



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

I purchased an MRC platinum undecorated F7 that I plan to custom paint for a Wabash engine as the PRR leased some...


----------



## 1905dave (Sep 18, 2016)

I am in phase 2 of my PRR coal car project. Phase 1 was two VC&F resin kits for PRR class GD hopper bottom gons and two 3D printed PRR class GB hopper bottom gons. Phase 2 is the remaining two VC&F class GD kits, two Westerfield resin kits for a PRR class GG hopper and rebuilding and detailing aa 1960's-70's era Concord Models wood kit as a PRR class GB car.
Phase 1:









Phase 2:


----------



## KG Bird (Jun 17, 2018)

This Korea Brass GE U-25C diesel


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

My bud "Crusty" the hogger gifted me this lovely Walther's PC Harriman baggage coach. I have always been amazed at this particular car because here you have this brand new railroad trying to portray itself as the railroad of the future, hiring women, piggy back service, blah, blah, blah, and yet here they are taking a steam era relic and putting a coat of green and the Worms in Love on it. Sort of like if Ford used a Model T to advertise a Pinto.


----------



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

Just snagged a DCC RF16 "sharknose" A & B set up for a decent price and basically stole a Paragon2 BLI silver GG1 on ebay... Can't wait to get them delivered!!!


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

I’m still surprised BLI hasn’t made the BP20 sharks.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

USRA 2-8-8-2.

Proto 2K Heritage Series. Pre-owned, but NIB. Detail is amazing.

(Don't have the tender hooked up since it still needs a decoder.)





































The "rope" was detached from the bell. Getting that wire no bigger than a hair re-attached was an exercise in patience.


----------



## Mantis (2 mo ago)

Nice Christmas present!


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

I'll snap some pics tomorrow, but I just had a delightful evening adding KDs, leveling trucks and securing weights on a bunch of recent purchases. All boxcars and hoppers for various Chicago area lines. I may upgrade wheels and add more precise weights, but at this point they're ready to add to the roster and take to the club for test runs.


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

Here they are. All acquired sometime this year, but each needed a little something that I finally attended to yesterday. Got another 5 cars in my lap now.


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

No engines but a DCC controller and more switches that I wanted.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

A steam locomotive I used to have as a kid, and two 36' flat cars.
Now to find a tiny decoder and speaker to fit in the Mantua 0-4-0 (test run was great on DC).


----------



## Mantis (2 mo ago)

THIS is what I've added to my layout this week.


----------



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

WATER!!! Well at least I'm trying lol


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

I believe this is HO, not OO. Hornby made another masterpiece. Runs as nicely as she looks. 1840 Lion. Impatiently waiting for a number of Victorian figurines to populate the second class wagons.


----------



## 1905dave (Sep 18, 2016)

Here is the completion of the Pennsy Coal Car project, all were built in the last 2 months or so (except the scratchbuilt car).

All the cars were painted with Trucolor paint and used Westerfield decals (except for the VC&F cars).
Left to right

Two Forbes Models PRR class GB hopper bottom gon 3D prints from Shapeways
A rebuilt, redetailed Concord Models wood kit made into a PRR class GB hopper bottom gon
Four Virginia Car & Foundry PRR class GD hopper bottom gon resin kits
A scratchbuilt plastic PRR class GD hopper bottom gon
Two Westerfield PRR class GG hopper resin kits


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Got me an Athearn Mikado, works on my 18" radius curves, plugged in an XLSystems decoder and runs good.
Now to add handrails and a speaker.


----------



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

My BLI Paragon2 silver GG1 that I got for an absolute steal arived today! Too bad the layout is a total mess due to the tree lumbering so I couldn't run it!


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Some Calumet tires, a little lube, cleaned the wheels, and back in revenue service.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I bought one of those aurora miniatures models, the Canadian sd60. Ive not powered it up yet but every indication is they've gone out of their way to stand out a bit on their first offering. I got it at Midwest hobbies ... I think that's the name. Super prompt service, I'll consider them again for sure. After this I've gone through my 2nd pile of noch short grass, and most of a set of long grass. I got these from scenic express. But I also visited my local hobby store and purchased a few terrain items like trees from them but it's not really cost effective to buy trees so I tried my hand with the plastic armatures and glueing bits of woodland scenics stuff to the branches... Which quite honestly is only slightly more fun than smashing your toes with a hammer.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Those Aurora thingies were the bomb. Hope you can get them up and running soon.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

The visual aspects are as I see them: All the add ons appear to be "more scale". The trucks are more accurate to the real thing, the couplers look a bit more like the real thing. Under magnification the labels are legible (comes with even more stickers in a bag), any paunt "over run" is minimal, the windows are a tad more clear than my sd90mac, nothing seems askew or there's no "ghost holes" in the body.. Etc.

Leds which I've only seen in vids ... ground, step, op console, front rear, multi color, number board, ditch. There could be more!

The fan blades turn... Kinda neat.

Sound -- haven't gotten to it.

It's a lok5 decoder so there's nothing there to complain about unless it's that there's probably a lok programmer in your future.

And so yeah.. seems like a bit of low key throw down to me ...


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

Dennis461 said:


> Got me an Athearn Mikado, works on my 18" radius curves, plugged in an XLSystems decoder and runs good.
> Now to add handrails and a speaker.
> View attachment 595682


*was this the early 2k offering from athearn with the hard tether that plugged into the tender ??*
i had the same thing in 2005 i was going to replace it like you , i love the looks of these locos


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

blackz28 said:


> *was this the early 2k offering from athearn with the hard tether that plugged into the tender ??*
> i had the same thing in 2005 i was going to replace it like you , i love the looks of these locos


It is just a wire bundle with fat cover. It just sticks into a space in the tender, and pulls right out revealing the JST 9 pin receptacle.My XLSystem decoder is kinda big. Once the speaker goes in, the weight will need to change.


----------



## Christiaη (2 mo ago)

I added a nice Bachmann diesel to my HO rooster...but all I got it's a dummy ! When I put it on the track for a test all I got it's a wonderful fume. The motor burned right behind me.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

I've had that happen, especially after paying the international shipping and taxes. Just charming.If that is an Athearn, motors and replacement motors are not hard too come by, and not too expensive.


----------



## Christiaη (2 mo ago)

Good news ! After a little chat, *the seller* decided to refund me the total amount of my purchase (shipping cost included).


----------

